# Miley Cyrus nach VMA-Sex-Auftritt -'Ich habe viele Probleme'



## beachkini (2 Sep. 2013)

*Bei den diesjährigen VMAs lieferte Popsängerin Miley Cyrus mit dem "Blurred Lines"-Sänger Robin Thicke, 36, eine peinliche Bühnenshow ab, für welche die 20-Jährige massive Kritik von allen Seiten bekam. Selbst ihr Verlobter Liam Hemsworth, 23, kann nicht hinter ihr stehen. Die 80er-Ikone Cindy Lauper ("Girls Just Wanna Have Fun") fand den Auftritt einfach nur "traurig". Nun ist ein einleuchtendes Interview erschienen, das kurz vor dem Skandal gemacht wurde. In dem sagt Miley:*​
"Ich bin fertig. Ich habe so viele vefi**** Probleme."

Ferner sagt sie, als hätte sie sich vorab entschuldigen wollen, sie sei "abgefuckt" und jeder würde dumme Dinge machen, wenn er so fertig wie sie sei.

Doch wovon redet sie? Von ihrer Vergangenheit als Disney-Kinderstar und den Einfluss, den diese Zeit auf die heutige Person Miley Cyrus hat.

Cyrus vergleicht sich ferner mit Skandalnudel Justin Bieber, mit dem kürzlich einen Song aufgenommen hat.

Ähnlich wie der 19-Jährige habe sie als Kinderstar nie etwas verstecken können, da sie immer sie selbst sein wollte und nicht auch außerhalb der Show ihren Charakter "Hannah Montana" der gleichnamigen Show spielen konnte.

Zudem habe die Arbeit als Kind sie zu einem Workaholic gemacht. Es falle ihr schwer, sich Pausen von der Arbeit zu gönnen:

"Menschen sind beeindruckt, weil ich mit nur 45 Minuten Schlaf auskomme", zitiert die "Sunday People" Cyrus, die mit nur 20 Jahren ein geschätztes Vermögen von 150 Millionen US Dollar hat.

"Ich habe kein normales Leben", sagt sie und scheint damit ein weiteres Paradebeispiel eines innerlich kaputten Kinderstars zu sein. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Barricade (2 Sep. 2013)

Ohhhh wie traurig...


----------



## comatron (2 Sep. 2013)

Ich werde die ganze Nacht weinen.
Sie hat nicht viele Probleme. Sie hat nur ein einziges - sich.


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Sep. 2013)

Top Antworten gebt ihr da. Denken dann schreiben.

Ich möchte garantiert nicht an ihrer Stelle sein. Ein Leben ständig im Rampenlicht und jeder verfolgt dich auf Schritt und Tritt. Nix kanst du machen ohne das irgendwelche Deppen Bilder von machen.
Was bringt dir das Geld wenn du total fertig bist.
Da geh ich lieber jeden Tag neun oder zehn Stunden knuppen und hab weniger Geld.


----------



## franzbauer (2 Sep. 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2013)

Probleme? Hab ich auch


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Ich hätte nichts anderes erwartet.


----------

